# Java ohne Installation benutzen?



## Linuxhippy (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine programm-private JVM in einigen meiner Programme verwenden - so wie es z.B. JBuilder und einige andere programme machen.

Habt ihr vieleicht Ideen wie man sowas machen könnte?

Danke im Vorraus, lg Clemens


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Die Nachteile überwiegen die Vorteile, aber wenn du es unbedingt haben möchtest schau mal in die FAQ
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## Linuxhippy (25. Apr 2007)

ja möchte ich - wir verteilen Demos auf USB-Sticks welche ohne Installation lauffähig sein sollte.

lg Clemens


----------

